# Hair ribbons



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

What do you all use to pin your baby girls fur? I tired rubberbands, but they slip off or Molly doesn't stay still long enough to put them on. So I tried the mini claw clips and they slip off too. Also, where do you purchase yours? Thanks.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mmforever_@May 10 2005, 03:45 PM
> *What do you all use to pin your baby girls fur?  I tired rubberbands, but they slip off or Molly doesn't stay still long enough to put them on.  So I tried the mini claw clips and they slip off too.  Also, where do you purchase yours?  Thanks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61394*


[/QUOTE]
I use the tiny cloth pony tail holders. You can find them in the infant's section at Walmart. They also have some cute little bows, etc. on the same rack at our local store.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmforever_@May 10 2005, 04:45 PM
> *What do you all use to pin your baby girls fur?  I tired rubberbands, but they slip off or Molly doesn't stay still long enough to put them on.  So I tried the mini claw clips and they slip off too.  Also, where do you purchase yours?  Thanks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61394*


[/QUOTE]

I use the plastic bands from Target. I'm sure Wal-Mart would also have them. The brand is Goody's. I get the medium sized ones and keep wrapping until it is very tight. I posted a photo of Catcher where I did two pony tails and banded them together since the front was still short. That might work for you. Catcher was very wiggly at first but I tried to make the experience pleasant. I put him up on a counter and put a rolled up towel on it. I would scratch his head where the bands were to make him feel good. Now he lets me do the pony tail with no problem and puts his head on the towel to make it easier and I didn't even teach him to do that! 

Here is a photo I've posted before:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I use the whtie elastics from Lainee Ltd. They are my favourite.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I buy latex bands from Dog-Bows.com or one of our local grocery stores (I never shop their except for the one type of bands they carry because they work great).

I use bands to put the ponytails in, followed by bows from Dog-Bows.com (the stiff, sturdy, Maltese kind that come in pairs). The bows also have bands attached.

The double ponytail style stays much neater for much longer than the single bow style.

Oh, and not just for baby girls! Shrek now wears the double ponytail style, too. He looks so cute!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i wanna see a more recent pic of shrek


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I use the braid bands that I buy to braid my horse up for a show. They come in a variety of colors including white and don't break the hair.


----------

